
How "The Fighter" shot 35 days worth of fight scenes in only three days - sahillavingia
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2840-how-the-fighter-shot-35-days-worth-of-fight-scenes-in-only-three-days
======
GiraffeNecktie
Hah. Sounds like my current job working in government IT. What would take
weeks or even days in the private sector, can take years in the government.

